# Old pepole that think they know every thing



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Define old? Crotchety grouchy or has hair growing out of nose old. Now change your posting style LOL


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

Old pepole that don't have anthing better to do that bug me


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

bgilm said:


> It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


Get used to it, boy. You'll be there some day then it will all makre sense.........:wink:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

bgilm said:


> It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


Well, I'm kind of old...will it bother you if I suggest spell check?


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

i remember when i was young and dumb enough to think that everything my grandmother tried to teach me was old school and no longer applied in todays world. I also remember when i grew up enough to realize that she was right.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Besides most older gentleman are trying to be helpful, and they have learned what you are trying to do the hard way, so look at it that they might be able to help.


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

bgilm said:


> Old pepole that don't have anthing better to do that bug me


We're actually networked around the globe with email and cell phones and we sit outside your house in vans, just waiting for a chance to be critical of whining youth like yourself. Because we DO know better. You should learn how to tip toe through this mine field before posting such impetuous drivel. ( get out the dictionary, junior )

I bet that made him mad, eh seniors? HIGH FIVE!!


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

bgilm said:


> It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


Keep thinking like you are and if your lucky, maybe, just maybe you will reach your twenty first birthday. Show some respect for your elders.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

bgilm said:


> It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


1. Unless you want to continue getting beaten on for childish whining, maybe you could enlighten us on what "everything" really is.
2. The way to get better is to listen to advice from those more experienced, consider what is offered, and apply what is appropriate for your situation. You may think you're doing something just fine, and the old timers may be trying to help keep you from developing bad habits/form that later on you'll learn to regret; only then you'll whine "why didn't somebody tell me?"
3. Lighten up. Life is too short to be overly sensitive.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to be like that until I put a string on my Monster the wrong way and had people at my shop telling me I put it on wrong, but I didn't listen. After I got my string on I took it off the press and went to shoot it. Pulled it back and BAM!!! It blew up. Now I listen to other peoples advice.

Jake


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

when i get old ill probably do it haha. why not. have to buy my old mans car also. have to rock a sports car at that age and goto the golf range. should be fun haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> when i get old ill probably do it haha. why not. have to buy my old mans car also. have to rock a sports car at that age and goto the golf range. should be fun haha


You have to wear those leather slippers, and the plaid pants. Haha

Jake


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> You have to wear those leather slippers, and the plaid pants. Haha
> 
> Jake


thinks for the reminder. how silly would i look stepping out of my porsche at thecountry club without them:BangHead:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bgilm said:


> It really bugs me when old people try to change every thing I do when I doing someting just fine


Alright, I'll bite. What's this all about? Specifics, not just generalizations please?

I know alot of folks, young and old, make alot of mistakes in archery that "work", only they're so far off the path that they'll just get you in trouble. Like archerykid's Monster incident. Whether it works or not the best way to get better, to get good, is to accpet that there's lots out there to learn and if you're just beginning you really should keep an open mind. I was hard headed and stupid just starting out and it took me about four years of time wasting before I got anywhere. That's alot of wasted time, money, and energy.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SemperF said:


> Define old? Crotchety grouchy or has hair growing out of nose old. Now change your posting style LOL


Hair out the nose?!? I'm only 19 and have that! :zip:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

kegan said:


> Hair out the nose?!? I'm only 19 and have that! :zip:


Get a nose trimmer than!!! lol just kidding.

Really, just listen when people give you advice, whether you agree or disagree, just listen and say thanks!


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Old people like to help you and probably even made the mistakes you will or are doing.That's why the want to help.They may seem mean and grouchy.Listen to your elders.At least listen to what they have to say,you don't have to do it but it may get you a lot farther in life with less problems


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

hey guys i agree that this shouldnt have been posted, and you need to respect your elders, but this is the youth archery forum. the description reads "a place for youth to talk without those peskey adults"


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> hey guys i agree that this shouldnt have been posted, and you need to respect your elders, but this is the youth archery forum. the description reads "a place for youth to talk without those peskey adults"


That's what I was thinkin also.


----------

